# Where to do afternoon tea in Victoria that won't bankrupt us?



## donnaval (Oct 2, 2007)

My three friends and I are taking a gals trip to Victoria later this month.  We'd love to do an afternoon tea but one of us is on a pretty tight budget and it would be hard for her to justify the cost of say the Fairmont.  Any ideas where in Victoria we could do a nice afternoon tea without it costing us an arm and a leg?????


----------



## Greg G (Oct 2, 2007)

On the WorldMark Victoria forum there are posters that thought the James Bay Tea Room was as good as the Empress and quite a bit less in cost.

http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-thr...SID=769fd968aa14ca54c73d90b6e92f68d3#Post3750

Greg


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and daughter did the Fairmont tea in 2004....I passed. I was surprised at the cost...about $60pp at the time.


----------



## Parkplace (Oct 3, 2007)

There is also a small tea house called the Blethering Place in Oak Bay.  Not on the water, but they offer a very nice High Tea for a fair price.  

On some evenings they provide live music which is very nice.   When we were there it was a pianist who played Simon and Garfunkel tunes, it was very pleasant.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2007)

Donnaval,

See this TripAdvisor link for High Tea Suggestions in Victoria. Scroll down to see the recommendations.


Have a great trip!


Richard


----------



## donnaval (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone!

We're really looking forward to our trip.  It is our first time to the area.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 3, 2007)

I really enjoyed the high tea at Butchart Gardens. I think it was about $25 per person Canadian, and that was two years ago. Very pretty dining room with big windows overlooking their world-famous gardens. Definitely worth a splurge!


----------



## BarCol (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I second carol's suggestion for high tea at Butchart Gardens - resreve a time when you first arrive at the gardens, then see the gardens and come back for refreshments..


----------



## glenn1000 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tea at the Empress Hotel is expensive but memorable too. I didn't think it was worth it at the time we took our kids years ago but it's something they still remember and even bring up on their own.


----------



## ava (Oct 11, 2007)

I did the High Tea this past August at Buchart Gardens. It was $25.00 per person and was lovely. That would be my suggestion.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 14, 2007)

*Any Promos for Victoria or Vancouver?*

There used to be a promo for Club Interwest, but we cancelled our RCI membership (it only got us a refund after 2009, so I don't know if we are sitll members now or not)
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## BevL (Oct 14, 2007)

*Promos*

Here is a link for Club Intrawest promos but unless you include Whistler in your plans, doesn't look like it would work for you.

http://www.clubintrawest.com/public/en/how/how.asp

Point to Point offers a promo - here's a link for that:

http://www.ptpdestinations.com/minivacations/index.html

Hope this helps

Bev


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 15, 2007)

The point to point looks promising. I don't think we'll have time to do what we want and stay in Whistler, too, although I would love to at least spend a little time there.
Thanks,
Liz


----------

